# Who not to vote for in Bristol 2016 elections  ?



## gentlegreen (May 3, 2016)

Just realised I have to do my democratic duty on Thursday ...

13 Mayoral candidates 

As for the police thingy ...


----------



## wiskey (May 3, 2016)

I removed all the loony ones, and then looked at what they stood for... Only one mentioned supporting children's centres (something important to me).


----------



## big eejit (May 3, 2016)

Who has a realistic chance of winning? Ferguson or Labour?

Or poss Greens, given the second preference vote.

Greens not helped by several 'green activists' aka 'friends of Ferguson' declaring for nan-face.

Which is a shame as I think Tony Dyer is a good man and would be best for Bristol.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 5, 2016)

Oh well, a semi-random mix of green and Labour ..
At least I voted against Tories and UKIP ...


----------



## gentlegreen (May 7, 2016)

Looks like we have a Labour mayor in Bristol.
But it's going to second preference counting ...



BBC Local Live: Bristol mayor election - BBC News


----------



## wiskey (May 7, 2016)

Marvin did it then, and Rovers got promoted.


----------



## Gerry1time (May 7, 2016)

I love the way George said he realised he'd lost a couple of days ago when he saw how high turnout was. Says a lot for the mandate he's been operating on for the last few years.


----------



## big eejit (May 8, 2016)

Wonder if Marvin will authorise release of the full Bristol Green Capital accounts. Start cleaning out the stables.


----------



## Gerry1time (May 8, 2016)

I really do hope so. I wonder if the influence of the 'Friends of George' group could start to be made public too.


----------



## big eejit (May 8, 2016)

Useless Greens lose Ashley to Labour.


----------



## Gerry1time (May 8, 2016)

That would be the same ashley greens that replied to resident complaints about problems with recycling in the ward by saying that there was nothing they could do about it, and people should contact the council direct.


----------



## ska invita (May 9, 2016)

New Bristol mayor... What do we know?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 9, 2016)

ska invita said:


> New Bristol mayor... What do we know?


he's alive


----------



## ska invita (May 9, 2016)

What kind of an egg is he? (good, bad, hard boiled, free range etc)


----------



## big eejit (May 9, 2016)

big eejit said:


> Wonder if Marvin will authorise release of the full Bristol Green Capital accounts. Start cleaning out the stables.



Well he's "announced plans to commission a report into the Green Capital project, which came under fire over transparency."

Rees announces 'City Office' in first speech


----------



## butchersapron (May 9, 2016)

Just open the books, don't do a report into opening the books.


----------



## Gerry1time (May 9, 2016)

big eejit said:


> Well he's "announced plans to commission a report into the Green Capital project, which came under fire over transparency."
> 
> Rees announces 'City Office' in first speech



Crikey, I thought politicians were meant to talk vague fluff before they get elected, then announce what concrete things they really want to do when they do get elected. Is the 'City Office' just a means of getting other people to figure out what to do?


----------



## BlackArab (May 10, 2016)

I count Marvin as a mate so yes I'm biased. Totally over the moon when this came through while I was watching Rovers, what an emotional rollercoaster that day was! Now comes the hard part and I don't think he'll get an easy ride from the establishment seeing as a council estate boy has beaten their man.  A couple of other people made history which went unnoticed St George W was won by Asher Craig the first rastafarian councillor in Bristol and the Greens first BME councillor Cleo Lake. Both good people.


----------



## Gerry1time (May 11, 2016)

Awesome, does he actually stand for stuff then? I'd be really keen to hear him do so, I just haven't done yet.


----------



## BlackArab (May 12, 2016)

Gerry1time said:


> Awesome, does he actually stand for stuff then? I'd be really keen to hear him do so, I just haven't done yet.



Yes beneath the manager-speak there is a genuine person who is driven more by ideals than anything else. Unlike most politicians he has experienced the rough end of life and my only fear is that he will be outmanoeuvred by the real powers that run the city.


----------



## Gerry1time (May 13, 2016)

Fantastic then.  Agree about the out manoeuvering though for sure, and not sure a city office is going to help with that any. Still, I guess he'll likely have a wider focus on benefitting the whole city than George did, not least because it would be hard not to.


----------

